# Engine Bay Plastics



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi all,

I've cleaned my engine bay plastic trims and paintwork etc with citrus apc and my detailing brush and they've come up great but I want to give them a bit of a 'shine' just to finish them off.

Any suggestions for a spray on/buff off product suitable for plastic trim and paintwork.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

A couple that I use
Aerospace 303 
Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Sonus MotorKote or Sonax Plastic Detailer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Autoglym Vinyl and trim sheen
Concept PVC sheen
Concept 5SR


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Spray Vinyl & Rubber Care on to everything, paint, rubber, plastic etc. The great thing is you can do this while the engine is still wet after washing. Spray it over everything and then leave the bonnet on the latch for a n hour or so. come back and the engine bay will be dressed, just mop up any standing water. You can also apply dryif you like, just spray on and wipe.

You can see it is action here:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Aerospace 303 is my go to one although I've used this for 10yrs now so really should try other, cheaper products to compare.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes 303, is good using Valet Pro rubber as well, performing well. 

John Tht.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I still swear by the Concept PVC sheen for trims, it dresses them fantastic, and doesn't lie too heavy like some products can do. I can also recommend the PVC sheen, and Concept 5SR for dressing and conditioning rubber door seals too.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Autoglym said:


> Spray Vinyl & Rubber Care on to everything, paint, rubber, plastic etc. The great thing is you can do this while the engine is still wet after washing. Spray it over everything and then leave the bonnet on the latch for a n hour or so. come back and the engine bay will be dressed, just mop up any standing water. You can also apply dryif you like, just spray on and wipe.
> 
> You can see it is action here:


I agree, when my Autoglym rep told me to spray it everywhere and leave it, I must admit I was a little suspicious. But, once dried it looks brilliant, if you want a high sheen look. But for subtle but clean engine bays I find 5SR pretty unbeatable.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Aerospace 303 for more of a matte finish. 

AutoSmart Highstyle for a shinier silicone finish
AutoGlym spray vinyl is good too as above you can spray and leave 

I have to say, with all of the above I’ve always wiped the product over after


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

AM Dress is excellent. Apply liberally and wipe off later and its great. Lasts well if the area is clean before. The other one I use is Gyeon Trim if I want it to last for a decent amount of time or if temperature is an issue.


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

I went over to my local detailing shop today to pick up some glass cleaner and asked them about engine bay plastics and painted surfaces. They recommended Tenzi detailer motorplast engine bay dressing ( £7.99 for 600ml ) 

I tried it when I got home and I'm very pleased with the result, the plastics now have a nice sheen to them, the same goes for the bit of paint work that's in the engine bay too.

I just put a quick spritz onto the plastic and then went over it with a microfibre cloth and then flipped it to buff it.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I've had a lot of love over the years for Zaino Z-16 which, despite being a tyre gloss, works amazingly on plastics both inside and out. You can also mist it on and leave it, layer it up well and buff to whatver level of shine or matt you prefer. It's not super durable on first use but if you keep topping it up, it seems to last longer each time you apply it, up to point of maybe a few months depending on where its applied.

Beyond that, I would also agree that 303 protectant is awesome and comes highly recommended. In recent times, I've also appliee WoWo's Crystal Sealant to some of the plastics in my engine bay and although its too soon to speak about durability, it gives a good finish and I expect it to last a long old time, especially given WWCS lasts a minimum of 6 months on my wheels which take far more punishment than anything in the engine bay.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

A bought KC Mp as it was very inexpensive compared to others options. Dilute, spray the engine bay, dry off a little, buff over what rubber/plastic you can, rinse off, blow dry. 

Lasted ages and did what it's supposed to do so pleased.
Did it on the other half's car too. Took it to a mechanic's shop for a price on engine work, he was shocked at how clean it looked under the bonnet, that was months later. 

Bit of a Tarts-bath, but results are defo worth it for so little time, cost and no great effort either. :thumb:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I tried AG vinyl and rubber spray on the wet engine on sunday on the Fiancé's car. Nice and clean, glossy and effortless, will be my go to now as it was so easy. No rinse or dry, job done


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

I've tried most of the above mentioned and all work well so will just throw another one out there - CarPro Perl. It's water based so you dilute it as you wish and spray. 

I would mention that I find the AG Vinyl & Rubber is also excellent for door seals including the felt areas at the top of some car doors. It has cured the creaking/squeaking/graunching noises from doors and windows (due to chassis flex on the seals) on quite few of my cars.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

macmaw said:


> A couple that I use
> Aerospace 303
> Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care


As above, These 2 will do what you are after. I spray them all over once cleaning then leave it on to let them penetrate a bit, an hour later its normally semi dried, so I then just dry the remainder off with a cloth.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I use Angelwax Elixr for a fairly matt finish as I don't like shiny plastics.


----------

